# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Timo Flloko

## shigjeta

_Timo Flloko eshte bere i njohur tek publiku shqiptar si aktor me disa role te spikatura si dhe autor tekstesh i disa kengeve. Kete rradhe ai prezantohet me nje liber me poezi te titulluar Rob i Manive nga dhe jane shkeputur poezite me poshte_

*URA*

_Golden Gate_
ura e _Brooklyn-it_
urat mbi lumin _Siene_
urat e _Nilit_,
ura e _Bunes_
urat e _Drinit_
Ura me e sigurt?
Ura e dashurise,
varur ne perin e dyshimit...!


*SYTE*

Syte shohin, shihen; fshehin, fshihen;
Syte hetojne, hetohen, …syte verbohen.

Syte qeshen, qeshin; ndizen, ndezin,
Syte dashurojne, dashurohen, …syte harrohen.

Syte lotojne, lotohen; digjen, shkrumbohen,
Syte heshtin, s’flasin, …syte vrasin.

Shtati kallkan ngrin,
syte mbesin,
hapur, kur vdesim.


*PEJA*

_Vendlindjes_

Peje,
ne ije te _Bjeshkeve te Namuna_
qe si pleq te moçem
me plisa resh mbi krye,
qiejsh kuvendojne…
Gerryer thelle,
zhuritur, 
Gryka e Rugoves.
Lart malet shpinat shtrijne,
murana flijimi,
ku heshtjen e vet ha durimi,
me lote ujevarash,
syte e kalimtareve nginj…

Ka rrjedhur koha lume,
por shtrati i malit s’eshte thare.
Nga padurimi klith:
Me ke pritur heret,
po vij!
Gryka zerin e perpin…
Me peshtjell nje ere, me mpin.
Nderem ne ajri,
dhe me merr harrimi…

Peje,
vendlindja ime,
ne zgrip te pikellimit!...

_Peje 1990_

----------


## shigjeta

*ROB I MANIVE*

I perzura komplekset nga vetja:
Inferioritetin
e nisa te parin
Ik prej meje, dil
kjo bote eshte e ashper per ty
maniak depresiv
ne kopshtet çehoviane shko
shkarko fobite
ske strehim ne trurin tim
Ste lodhi perulja
ndjesite diabolike?
Sa here i marr ere nje luleje
druaj se pas shpine
thika me ngulet!

Supersticionet
gra te pabesa
i degdisa
ne manastirin e harreses!
Ritualet i vara ne kremastare
dal nga preferenca prej kohesh
I hoqa qafe lajkat, pa kortezi
Madame Pandehma  modus
jashte modes!
Grimcat e te perditshmes therrasin:
Nje dite do te te vrasim

Lojera parandjenjash sajojne numrat fatal
mezi cpresin te varem?
Zbraza raftet e trurit nga kotesite
perzura dhe endrrat!
Kur u shfaq ai, deliri i madheshtise
kaloresi i gamiles, me krye ne hava!
Jeto madheshtine, me derdellit
kthehu ne vetedije
bota eshte e ngushte
ska vend as per hijet!
Gezo marrine, gjigand!
me shkund deliranti
E ndoqa pas
askund sgjeta 
per te nje kafaz!

Por, ne mund e stermund
tinezisht nje dite
e shpura delirin ne kopshtin zoologjik
kureshtareve tua fal
si gjest filantropik!


*FJALET E FUNDIT TE LORKES*

Me plumba ti vrane gazelat!
Te mbuluan petalet e rena
Mbi buze e mbi shtat kryefund
Ate nate kur qante hena!

Ti u kendove qiejve te Spanjes
Vrasesit e shurdhet kush si nem
Te pashpirtet sta perfillen lutjen:
Mos me vrisni kete nate me hene!


*****

Ndron qielli, rete, hena, yjet ne gjithesi
stinet ndrojne, e dashur, me nxitim
Ti je me e befta
ne kete ndryshim!

----------


## Dita

Tani nuk e mbaj mend se me c'rast e kam degjuar, por zoti Flloko eshte shprehur, se kete ane te tij (anen krijuese poetike) e ka fshehur gjithmone nga syte e te tjereve dhe se per here te pare kur ka lexuar nje poezi te tijen ne nje ambient publik, nuk e ka bere te ditur me pare, se kush e kishte shkruar. Ishte pritur shume mire e me pas e kishin pyetur, se kush ishte autori dhe vetem atehere ai kish treguar qe autori ish ai vete.

----------


## liliella

ndersa ne nje bisede i kam degjuar se disa nga vargjet e albumit te ri te Ardit Gjebreas i kishte bere ai vete dhe prandaj e promovonte albumin . 
e vertete kjo se nuk arrita ta vertetoj me timon

----------


## Tirana

kushtuar John Belushit Ylli pa Strehë. 

Nga Timo Flloko



Ylli pa Strehë 
John Belushit 

U enda natën në Hollywood Boulevard,
Shtrojën e famës shkela anefund,
Në koloninë e yjeve, pambarim atje, 
Yllin tënd se pashë, John, askund! 

Ku të jetë fshehur, si ta gjej,
Atë shkëlqim që kurrë su fik?!
Në kujtesën njerëzore ai feks,
Si një yll i pashuar që ndrit. 

Po ti ke shkuar, sje askund, John,
Shpirti yt rebel rend në zbrazëti.
Vdekja vjen, mik, e na rrëmben,
Tjetrës botë na çon, kush se di! 

Mijëra milje larg, Ishullit të Martës,
Në Kodrën e Abelit prehet shtati yt,
Mbetur atje, si në skaj të botës,
Që se deshe dhe as të deshi ty! 

Çfat i keq, vetë Zoti të ndëshkoi,
Që në zenit ti këputi ëndrrat,
Kush të shpuri atij gjumi pa kthim,
Në Los Angeles - qytetin e engjëjve?! 

Ulërij, nga dhimbja sa sshkalloj,
Pré e vdekjes, stu dhimb jeta, mik,
Ti, shqiptar i madh fat-tragjik,
Mit i Amerikës mit! 

Në Shtëpinë e Bluzit shkoj, pastaj,
Në të famshmen Kështjellë Marmount *),
Kjo ndalesë e fundit si hon nxin,
Hijerëndë, e ftohtë si një morg. 

Pse ndëshkon aq vrazhdë fati ngaherë,
Më të pazakontët, thuaj pa dallim,
A mos zilia rreket të groposë,
Madhështinë që nuk njeh harrim?! 

Kot ti hamendësh të fshehtat e botës,
Se çsjell jeta, veç një Zot e di!
Trishton bulevardi si varrezë yjesh,
Ku mungon vezullimi yt! 

Sa emra u gdhendën, e nuk janë më,
Me kohë janë shuar, mbuluar harresës,
Sa pak shkëlqejnë prej rënies atje,
Në qiellin shkretan të kujtesës 

Kureshtarë, këmbë turistësh papushim,
Shkelin yjet që siu soset fundi
Ka një vend për ty, John, në çdo shpirt,
Tej shkëlqimit flu të Hollywood-it. 

*) Hotel i famshëm në Los Angeles, në një nga dhomat e të cilit vdiq tragjikisht John Belushi

----------


## shigjeta

Timo Flloko ka shkruar disa lirika kengesh dhe ka bashkpunime me Pirro Çakon dhe Ardit Gjebrean. Une keshtu e mesova si fillim qe ai shkruante dhe vargje dhe me pas me ra ne dore libri i tij. Me ka pelqyer si recitonte, por tani qe kam patur rastin te lexoj disa nga krijimet e tij, me pelqen dhe se si shkruan.

*Funerali i nje artisti*

_Sander Prosit_

Ti sje me,
kete mengjes te trazuar marsi
Nje shi i mprehte, theres, bie mbi arkivol.
I zymte ky mengjes,
si i yti zymt,
që me re diten err.
Ngurosur korteu mortor nen shi,
e rende peshe e heshtjes
pa ty
Çadrat, pezull, mburoja ndaj qiellit,
ndalin rrebeshin e loteve te tij?!

Te pagojet njerez te percjellin,
kjo seshte finale filmi,
jeta luhet vec njehere,
si njeh perseritjet,
te ikurit kesaj rruge me si kthen!

Mal lulesh, nje fjalim permort,
rolin vdekja luan kete here,
stepje ngjethese e _publikut_
si kurre pas premiere
Ikin njerezit, ndahen nga ti,
te lene fillikat.

Iu prifte fati!
Kaperdijne helmin ne fyt,
Shpirterohen heshtjes, ne katarsis
Pendesa u rendon, 
ne muzg te vetedijes,
ofshajne, 
lusin falje, 
per ziline mjerane,
qe i grin e i mpak.
Gojet ua ka ndryre vdekja,
padrone qe sfal

Funerali i gjate si _Udhe shkronjash_
me ne fund i ndal:
Varrosin Atin,
sjellesin, te munduarin Dhaskal.
(Me vete i mori shkronjat,
ne varr,
te fjeturve tua shpjere valle?!)
Ike, Sandër,
emrin le pas,
ne shpirtra te lire
qe vdekja si qas!

_mars, 1986_

----------


## shigjeta

*HENA DHE NJE YLL*

(Poemth)

_E panë hënën me një yll, në qiell pa rënë mbrëmja_

Kur u bë terr
dolën yjtë të tërë
dhe i panë të dy

Zunë të vezullojnë
e të ndizen zjarr
thellë të ndjejnë zili!

Hëna u trazua
tek i pa në ethe
tegër e tërbuar

U zbeh në fytyrë
ra përtej, u fsheh
pas yllit harruar!

Muzgu me përtesë
vonoi të zbresë
ajo ndjeu frikë

Keq do ta pesojë
ky i dashuruar
dritën do tia fikin!

Kur pa hënën lart, 
ylli u ndez zjarr
asaj iu afrua

Mos më eja pas
u ndjell maraz
se unë ty të dua!

Ylli i dashuruar
në shpirt i lënduar
mbet me kryet pas

E ndoqën ata
tutje në thellësi
nata mend u zbraz

Atë kush lakmon
qiellit mëkaton
është një i pabesë

Turren aq të marrë
si një kyqezatë
natës pis të zezë!

Përtej kësaj bote
u ndje një lëngatë
dhe mbeti mister

Vringëllima thikash
vrasës të pashpirt
nginjen si në ferr!

Zbehur në fytyrë
nga ajo mënxyrë
hëna qe plotë ish

Nga tmerri që pa
atë natë prilli
U ça, u bë dysh!

Si e panë ata
të dashuruar
klithën si të marrë:

Rrëmbyes, kusar
ti, yll, imoral
Kokën në hanxhar!

Shpejt kapën yllin
e linçuan qiellit
Ndriçimin ia shuan

Ai zu të bjerë
gjaku i tij ndezi
verbërine me dritë

Por, u shua shpejt
gremisjes, në rënie
si meteorit

Hëna e vrerosur
errur e brengosur
klithi në lëngatë:

Të desha, o yll
i ndritshëm agimi
katila, pse ma vratë?!

*

Pareshtur në netë
bien meteorë
zgrofit tqiellit fiken

Ndrisin veç një çast
kësaj botës sonë
në ikje tragjike!

Qielli sovran
shpërfillshëm atje
mbretëron mbi re

Ndizen yje, shuhen
bien e më skthehen
porsi efemerë

Hën e re rishtaz
e ndjekur prej yjsh
endet skaj më skaj

Tjetrin yll gremis
gjithësisë pa fund
për trillet e saj

----------


## shigjeta

*Te verberit me sy*

_Motiv nga Ray Charls-i_

_Unchain my heart!*_
Kendon Ray Charls-i
(Vret dhe dashuria...
S'vrasin vetem vrasesit!)

Per sa tirane mizore
Turmat lavd(!) therrasin
Verberia i qorrolleps
Veten vrasin ...?!

_Ma ç'prangosni zemren!_
shpirti yt ofshan...
(Keta qe kane sy
Zemren ku e kane?!)

E di, cfare te mundon
Qe dhembjen dot s'e mban
Vrasesit s'kane zemer
Njerezit sy nuk kane!

_*Unchain my heart - (ang.) ma shprangosni zemren_


*Mrekullia e tete*

Mbremja, nje ritual...Telefoni, turbullim, dehje...
Ti hyn ne ditar me nje shenim te ri
pesha e mungese e padurueshme
pa ty...!

Larg, si sfinks i reres
hapesira mes nesh s'ka fund
sa te pamate e ben vetmia
kur hene s'ka kund!

Kesaj nate,
te vuaj vetmine...sa absurde duket, e kote
dashurine me te cmuar e ka
se _Shtate mrekullite kjo bote!_

----------


## shigjeta

Poezine me poshte kam patur rastin ta shikoj te recituar nga vete autori ne programin "Duam me shume Shqiperine". Ishte vertet nje interpretim mjaft i bukur, qe me ka mbetur ne mendje....

*Zogjte*

Atje tani eshte ne prag pranvera,
po kthehen zogjte shtegtare...

Te munduar nga fati, 
qe kurre s'na ndriti
me pengun e ikjes lemsh ne fyt
te lame Shqiperi
morem arratine
mes eres qe kujiste, detit me stuhi.
(Sa here na i perpine endrrat,
poshte, vorbullat ne thellesi...!)

Si erdhi' kjo ndarje kaq e larget, Shqiperi?!
Ketu perendon dielli, kur lind atje te Ti...

Me vret syte shkelqimi larg vendit tim,
Paris, Londer, New York, Rome, Zyrih, Berlin...
Zgjohem, endem, kurrkund s'gjej qetesi,
qyetit pa nate, udheve pa mbarim,
te rrejne me iluzione, te vrasin me vetmi
keto qytete te ftohta, me qiej te zymte!
Atje te ti, mbi Adriatik e Jon
te magjishme netet, praruar me yj!

Ne largesi pertej shquaj
karvane zogjsh shtegtare, mbi re,
lus Zotin te vije pranvera
porsa te mberijne atje!

Pse parndjej zhgenjim ne shpirt
mos te eshte ftohur dashuria ne gji
rrenuar ura mes nesh
perjete jemi ndre, Shqiperi?!
Zoti mos e dhente, se ky mall
ma shkallmon kraharorin pa pushim
dashuria me e pamate u beka
kur kapercen largesi pa kufij!

Druhem, qiejve mos mbes,
para se aty te mberrij...!

Si nizam i kthyer, rrok syri horizontet
nena kerrusur, ati ne varr prehet
me kryet perkundruall qiejve atje
ku zogjte ngahere kthehen!

Nje grusht dhe...heshtje...
Rane ne paqe shpirtrat e te pareve
u krye amaneti, mbetur pezull
si peng ne jeten e te gjalleve!
Shtati u tret,
ne dhe te vet!

*

Ka zogj fatlume qe shkojne e vijne
ka zogj qe nisen, por kurre, s'mberrijne
nga udhe e gjate, padurimi
ne fluturim ngrijne.
Dhe tek i sheh atje lart
ne kthimin prej se largu
s'di jane te gjalle, a malli i ka ngrire
ne vdekje krahehapur!

_Los Angeles, Shkurt 2001_

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

POETI

I shtinë qiellit,
ai ra
Ra për të mos u kthyer më,
u përgjak,
u përmbys,
ra
(Askush ska dy jetë!)

Bizhuterët rendën të mbledhin thërrime yjesh;
të çmendur, të marrë,
pas hënës u sulën pa frymë;
Diellit shumëkush mori arratinë
Ti,
poet,
shpirtdhembsur përherë,
me shtatine e tij të vrarë,
të kaltër,
mbi shpinë!

----------


## shigjeta

*Horizonti*

Qielli mbi det
deti nen qiell
Horizonti mes tyre:
Puthje e perjetshme e te dyve!


*Pusí mallit*

Malli spriti, udhe mori
Nje nate per tek ty
Se ku je ne kete bote
I ngrati se di?!

Netet gdhiu, dite ngrysi
Udheve ne arrati
Çu be ai, u fik, u sos
A i zune pusi?!

Neper ere e suferine
Mos mbet rruges, valle
Ngriu fare, u be kallkan
Smberriti i gjalle?!

A mos zemra nuk e qasi
E hodhi jashte porte
Që i vetem endacaku
Te sillet kesaj bote?!

----------


## Fotzenland

E ka njeri poezine e Timos per Teodor Kekon?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## shigjeta

> E ka njeri poezine e Timos per Teodor Kekon?


*Requiem per nje mik* - _Teodor Kekos_

Jo, nuk do ta pijme me dot
Nje gote ne bar _Evropa_, Teodor
Kjo fundvere ngrice ma beri zemren
Dhe nje bosh me la ne kraharor!

Si do te gdhije kjo nate pa ty
Hene e plote ndrin dhe yjet bien
Nga lartesite e pertejme ku te pret
Me porta te hapura qielli?!

Ti u nise, ikepas na le
Ke mberritur sakaq, do te desha ta di
Shpirti yt endet neper parajsa 
A ne ferrin e asgjese pambarim?!

Jo, mik, thua ti, koha ska kuptim
Sdo mi numeroje vitet me kursim
Jeta si _Gobsek_ nje per nje
Nje mije vjet, nje çast jane tani

Paqe paç ngahere, atje ne qiell
Lus Zotin kete nate gushti
Ai vete qysh sonte per ty
Si nje mik goten do ta mbushe

Vetmi ti ske meune ndjej vetmi
Ne ste harrojme, nje dite do te vijme
Ne baret qiellore, si dikur mbi dhe
Netet e pafundesise ti gdhijme!

Bohem, hokatar i trishtuar
Mendjemprehte, poet shpirtfisnik
Dashnor i detit, thellesise
Faustian e prape donkishotik!

Jo çdo kush si ti i deshi zogjte, femijet
Ndaj shkelqimi kurre ne sy stu fik
Te gjithe mik te kishim ne kete jete
Vetem vdekjen kishe ti armik!

Neteve te vona, ne vetmine time
Tok me heshtjen do te te kujtoj ty
Ne çdo skaj te kesaj jete, ku le veten
Teodor, i shtrenjti, miku im! 

_gusht 2002_

----------


## Gjethja

> *Requiem per nje mik* - _Teodor Kekos_
> 
> Vetmi ti ske meune ndjej vetmi
> Ne ste harrojme, nje dite do te vijme
> Ne baret qiellore, si dikur mbi dhe
> Netet e pafundesise ti gdhijme!
> 
> _gusht 2002_


Më pëlqen ta veçoj këtë varg! Interesante Shigjeta, apo jo!

----------


## shigjeta

Do te thoja i gjithe krijimi eshte nje perkushtim i ndjere per nje mik qe nuk eshte me

*******

*Pija që deh*

I thashë zemrës, je në risk
Kur kaq fort ti rreh!
Pse të trembem, thotë zemra
Ndjenjat pse t'i fsheh...?!

Sa pandehma, iluzione
Gracka fati ngreh?!
Zemra ime, dashuria
Është "pije" që deh...!

Me shigjeta helmatuese
Të godet e ti s'sheh
Le të gjuajnë, gufon zemra
S'më vdes ai helm...!

Dhimbjen kur unë thellë ndjej
Botës pse t'ia fsheh
Çfarë më shumë se dashuria
Na merr mendtë, na deh!

----------


## shigjeta

*Shen Valentini i fundshekullit*

Ta kushtoj Ty
kete Nate te Shen Valentinit
Te gjallet, 
prej ankthit te vetmise
ngerthehen fort,
tek njeri-tjetri shpresat varin...
Kete nate te fundit te dashurise,
ne fundin e mijevjeçarit!


*****

Ne gjoks,
shkelin vrazhde hije pa emer
dhe s'nginjen dot
tek shohin dhimbjen,
si çan zemren...!


*Gjumi eshte vdekje*

Oret e gjata vone percjell
Gjumin mposht ne rrekje,
Mbahu, them, do flesh pafund,
Gjumi eshte vdekje...!

Sa here ndodh te me mashtroje
Tinezisht si t'ish dehje,
I tromaksur ngrihem çart,
gjumi eshte vdekje...!

Kur me merr, me ve poshte,
Me perhumb ne prehje
Neper endrra druaj, mos
Zgjimi eshte vdekje...!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## DI_ANA

Pergezime shigjeta per kete teme interesante dhe shume te bukur..

Nje respekt dhe nje admirim te vecante per Timo Fllokon.

respekte

----------


## shpresa vranari

Kam nje tregim   per  te atin e Timo Fllokos,doktor Fllokon e mrekullueshem dhe se shpejti do ta hedh ketu.E kam mbeshtetur ne kujtimet e mia si paciente.
 Sa per poezite e Timos nuk dija asgje derisa me erdhi nje disk nga Shqiperia i ciftit Inva e Pirro.Krahas zerit te tyre  shijova vargjet e Teodor Kekos dhe te Timos dhe u ndieva e befasuar,"per Timon"jo per idene e te shkruarit...por sepse gjeta aty shume ndjesi elegante dhe te verteta qe zakonisht nje zemer burri me dy rr nuk para i deklamon.
Dhe them se mund ta falenderoj me dhjetra here per ato poezi.
 Thank You Timo!
  E kam degjuar per muaj te tera  dhe nuk u lodha,perkundrazi.

----------


## donna76

Timo eshte mesuesi i endrrave te mija....
graande Timooo!!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

*Braktisja e Diellit*

Dita iu dha diellit,
e dashuruar,
gjer në perëndim...
Por u ftoh
muzgu ra,
u err...
Më braktise, diell,
tha dita
terr...!

*
Mallit të një poeti*
_
Azem Shkrelit_

Atdhe,
jam këtu, pas një shpati,
ta shoh shpinën,
kurrize të tharë malesh,
flokë ortekesh,
lëshuar nga kreshtat,
që i kërleshin erërat lart...

Ngjitem shpinës tënde,
por, maja është larg...!

S'jam zog qielli, s'kam krahë,
i lartë mali,
lus zotin të më merren mendtë
në humnera të bie
nga malli!

----------

